# Uber's CEO says it will have to double prices in some cities if California voters reject its bid to avoid classifying its drivers as employees



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...l-cities-if-voters-reject-prop-22-2020-10?amp
If voters reject Proposition 22, which would provide a floating pool of benefits for gig-workers across multiple apps including Uber's competitors, the company would likely be forced to classify drivers as employees. That means higher costs, which would ultimately be passed on to consumers in the form of fare increases, as the company remains under pressure to turn a profit.

"The vast majority of our cost is actually driver earnings," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said at a virtual event hosted by The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday. "Prices would go up, we estimate, between 25 and over 100%, depending on what city you are."

"In larger cities, let's say San Francisco and LA," he continued, "price increases will be in the 20, 30, 40% range. And in certain smaller cities, price increases would be 70, 80, 100%. Those are the estimates that we have. These are not made up estimates."


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

As long as i don’t make less, I’m ok with whatever. If instead of $30 they are forced to pay $40, here in nyc example, it wouldn’t be a game changer.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> As long as i don't make less, I'm ok with whatever. If instead of $30 they are forced to pay $40, here in nyc example, it wouldn't be a game changer.


But it will scare some people.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

goneubering said:


> But it will scare some people.


Fortunately for us, those who depend on rideshare will have no choice.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They could raise the rates to customer in this market to three dollars fifty the mile for UberX and people _still_ would use the service.

If Uber and Lyft would pay their drivers some decent money, they would not be facing these problems.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> As long as i don't make less, I'm ok with whatever. If instead of $30 they are forced to pay $40, here in nyc example, it wouldn't be a game changer.


People like you and many others will be making far less as an employee. That is unless you are one of the sheer geniuses here at UP who think it will be awesome to make .25 a minute...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

goneubering said:


> But it will scare some people.


It might but not enough people are dependent on Uber for transport to make a difference.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They could raise the rates to customer in this market to three dollars fifty the mile for UberX and people _still_ would use the service.
> 
> If Uber and Lyft would pay their drivers some decent money, they would not be facing these problems.


I totally agree Uber and Lyft can raise their rates *RIGHT* now and pay a higher base and per mile/minute and the pax will not run away.

Pax have no control over the price and pay what they see. I've seen plenty who don't care when it's 2.0x and usually they are happy to just get a ride because all the other ants are not accepting their ride while holding out for the unicorn rides.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> all the other ants are not accepting their ride while holding out for the unicorn rides.


That the algorithm has already determined they will not get LOL


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

*r*


observer said:


> It might but not enough people are dependent on Uber for transport to make a difference.


This is from last year.

https://www.wired.com/story/uber-lyft-ride-hail-stats-pew-research/amp
Regular riders make up 2% of Uber* riders.* That means 98% of riders only use Uber weekly, monthly or even less frequently.

The vast majority of people haven't even used Uber at all.

Just looking back in my family, my two sons each used Uber 3-4 times a week up until they each bought cars because Ubering everywhere was _expensive. _They ran their numbers and bought cars instead. My daughter used Uber a couple times a week, usually when it rained. She is down to using them once a month or less.

My nephew got a DUI (even though he was in his car, parked and asleep). His license was suspended so he had to Uber for a year. He's since cleared everything up and drives everywhere.

I myself have only been in an Uber twice.

I don't know anyone else that uses Uber.

But, that's just me, maybe others do use Uber.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...l-cities-if-voters-reject-prop-22-2020-10?amp
> If voters reject Proposition 22, which would provide a floating pool of benefits for gig-workers across multiple apps including Uber's competitors, the company would likely be forced to classify drivers as employees. That means higher costs, which would ultimately be passed on to consumers in the form of fare increases, as the company remains under pressure to turn a profit.
> 
> "The vast majority of our cost is actually driver earnings," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said at a virtual event hosted by The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday. "Prices would go up, we estimate, between 25 and over 100%, depending on what city you are."
> ...


Raise the prices!
If people want private transportation, they have to pay for it. Want to go on the cheap, take the bus. Its like flying. If I dont want to deal with TSA and masses of people, I book a private jet. Yes it costs 10x more, but the convenience of being on demand and on my schedule can be very worth it. Want to fly on the cheap, you're going commercial and get stuck with the heathens and headaches of mass transit.
Yes the drivers are the most costly part of the company. They are the ones doing all the work AND bringing in all the revenue. They are the strongest asset the company has and should be treated as such instead of being easily and quickly replaced without recourse.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Oh uber is going to have to raise prices if they lose this?

GOOD,

Fricken good...


Serves them right and it's proof that the drivers are underpaid.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

observer said:


> *r*
> This is from last year.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/story/uber-lyft-ride-hail-stats-pew-research/amp
> Regular riders make up 2% of Uber* riders.* That means 98% of riders only use Uber weekly, monthly or even less frequently.


I didn't know these numbers and that means most don't even know what the prices truly are so Uber and Lyft could raise their rates without much issue.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> People like you and many others will be making far less as an employee. That is unless you are one of the sheer geniuses here at UP who think it will be awesome to make .25 a minute...


Oh hell no, take me off the wannabe employee list. You're probably referring to @Gby lol

If I end up getting paid less here in nyc I will find him and strangle him &#128516;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't know these numbers and that means most don't even know what the prices truly are so Uber and Lyft could raise their rates without much issue.


Yupp, like you said, I doubt most riders know what the fares are now. The only ones that would notice are the 2% of riders that use Uber daily.

Even that 2% are probably highly concentrated in cities like SF where parking and traffic is a problem.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...l-cities-if-voters-reject-prop-22-2020-10?amp
> If voters reject Proposition 22, which would provide a floating pool of benefits for gig-workers across multiple apps including Uber's competitors, the company would likely be forced to classify drivers as employees. That means higher costs, which would ultimately be passed on to consumers in the form of fare increases, as the company remains under pressure to turn a profit.
> 
> "The vast majority of our cost is actually driver earnings," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said at a virtual event hosted by The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday. "Prices would go up, we estimate, between 25 and over 100%, depending on what city you are."
> ...


Uber NEVER SHOULD HAVE CUT PRICES 75% !!!!


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber NEVER SHOULD HAVE CUT PRICES 75% !!!!


Isnt this how most big businesses take over? Cut prices until competition dies and drive competition out of the market. Once you have a monopoly prices go up. Happens with walmart vs local business, happens with oil-OPEC price slashes until US production goes bankrupt. Unfortunately both major market competitors are still in slash prices at all costs mode to gain market share at great detriment to those providing $$$ for the company whether employees/contractors/investors etc. Until Uber charges fair rates for fares, everyone suffers.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Uber is using threats to blackmail the public. This should never have been allowed to be decided by the public. Why should voters be able to decide how drivers are classified. This should be set at the State or Federal level but not by the voters. Who is to say Uber won't raise prices anyway even if 22 passes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JPaiva said:


> Isnt this how most big businesses take over? Cut prices until competition dies and drive competition out of the market. Once you have a monopoly prices go up. Happens with walmart vs local business, happens with oil-OPEC price slashes until US production goes bankrupt. Unfortunately both major market competitors are still in slash prices at all costs mode to gain market share at great detriment to those providing $$$ for the company whether employees/contractors/investors etc. Until Uber charges fair rates for fares, everyone suffers.


Uber will be REGULATED JUST LIKE TAXI.

AND IT WILL BE THEIR OWN FAULT !

THEY HAD A CHOICE.

THEY ABUSED IT.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Oh hell no, take me off the wannabe employee list. You're probably referring to @Gby lol
> 
> If I end up getting paid less here in nyc I will find him and strangle him &#128516;
> 
> View attachment 517197


You already working under minimum wages body because Ubers fare without surge are calculated to earn under minimum wages after expenses .. Eventually AB5 are the only solution to fix this problems . After millions of complain experiment have been conducted then this workers are exploring by this company without any benefit . No body wants to be employee in this industry because not worthy .. How is possible this company are misleading drivers to earn Points not money


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> Uber is using threats to blackmail the public. This should never have been allowed to be decided by the public. Why should voters be able to decide how drivers are classified. This should be set at the State or Federal level but not by the voters. Who is to say Uber won't raise prices anyway even if 22 passes.


Voters should get the final say in everything. When the government suppress the will of 'The People' liberty is dead.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Voters should get the final say in everything. When the government suppress the will of 'The People' liberty is dead.


I'm pretty sure no one wants to work with minimum wages without any benefits and the company rising billions after their investment .. Uber it is not any more ride share they are full. Transportation industry and his workers had to be treated as workers not as slave .. They supposed to take in consideration drivers concern UBER are digging their own grave


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Gby said:


> I'm pretty sure no one wants to work with minimum wages without any benefits and the company rising billions after their investment .. Uber it is not any more ride share they are full. Transportation industry and his workers had to be treated as workers not as slave .. They supposed to take in consideration drivers concern UBER are digging their own grave


That has nothing to do with taking power away from voters. A corporate injustice doesn't mean we stop democracy.

AB5 was put in place by 'The People' let it stay in place by the voice of 'The People'.

If majority don't want the law then so be it. It's called living in a civilised society where citizens dictate the laws of the land.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

JPaiva said:


> Unfortunately both major market competitors are still in slash prices at all costs mode to gain market share at great detriment to those providing $$$ for the company whether employees/contractors/investors etc.


Investors, especially the earliest ones have profited spectacularly (Travis The Terrible walked off into the sunset with a cool $3 billion).The pax have benefited from the low fares.

The drivers have been the losers.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Investors, especially the earliest ones have profited spectacularly (Travis The Terrible walked off into the sunset with a cool $3 billion).The pax have benefited from the low fares.
> 
> The drivers have been the losers.


The bad part the biggest investors are not from US and they drain up the money from US transportation industry not supposed to happen something like this


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm surprised they aren't using 'we're leaving the state if we don't get our way' tactic anymore.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

njn said:


> I'm surprised they aren't using 'we're leaving the state if we don't get our way' tactic anymore.


They tried that tactic a month or two ago and three companies immediately announced their intention to start operations in California if Uber leaves the state.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> They tried that tactic a month or two ago and three companies immediately announced their intention to start operations in California if Uber leaves the state.


They will be regulated national no place to go if Uber intend to move headquarter in another country they will lose the privilege to operate in US &#128512;&#128512;&#128512; the game are almost over . another small app company will take over immediately as tryp ..gett ..qaar .. etc are so many who wish to operate in all US market and take only $100 week commission fee or 10% from total fare


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gby said:


> They will be regulated national no place to go if Uber intend to move headquarter in another country they will lose the privilege to operate in US &#128512;&#128512;&#128512; the game are almost over . another small app company will take over immediately as tryp ..gett ..qaar .. etc are so many who wish to operate in all US market and take only $100 week commission fee or 10% from total fare


If AB5 passes in CA drivers will be employees and as such will be guaranteed minimum wage plus expenses.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> If AB5 passes in CA drivers will be employees and as such will be guaranteed minimum wage plus expenses.


I know that ..it should be from minimum wages up including online times without trip .. in NY regulators implemented minimum wages but doesn't help because Uber oversaturated the market with to many drivers and no body getting enough trips to fill up the day .. the bad part they invented priority to drivers and it is discrimination in working force ... according to my knowledge it is Federal crime and no body rising this concern ..


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

double the price, double the fun..

drivers will get double the earning, while I pocket double the profit. win win situation


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> View attachment 517253
> 
> 
> double the price, double the fun..
> ...


This as. .....l now take over 60% from NYC drivers fare .. To hell with him


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> When the government suppress the will of 'The People' liberty is dead.


This is _precisely_ what the Texas State Government did. The Austin City legislature, the City Council, passed a measure that required that TNC drivers be licenced and subject to a Law Enforcement background check. F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* caterwauled about it and pitched a hissy worthy of a two year old and demanded a plebiscite. The Austin City Council gave F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* their plebiscite. F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* then went out and spent piles of money in an attempt to buy the plebiscite. They fialed. The Good Voters of Austin agreed with the City Council. F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* did withdraw operations in Austin, but they were not done. Instead, they took a walk for a few blocks in Austin in order to buy off-ER-uh-_DISCUSS THE MATTER_ with a different set of legislators, the Texas State Legislators. They paid off-ER-uh, _their efforts_ *paid off* and they "convinced" the Texas State Legislators effectively to thwart the expressed will of the Good People of Austin, Texas.

Liberty was sold in Texas.



Nats121 said:


> They tried that tactic a month or two ago and three companies immediately announced their intention to start operations in California if Uber leaves the state.


When the Austin plebiscite upheld the action of the Austin City Council, three TNCs went in there the next week and with the City's help, help that the city _did_ offer to F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*, began to sign up drivers and have them apply for a licence.

F*ub*a*r *and Gr*yft* could collapse wordlwide to-morrow. By Saturday, five new TNCs will be signing up drivers and by Tuesday, two of them will be sending out pings.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If AB5 passed Dara predicted:

Plagues
Fires
People living in the streets
Mass Exodus of people fleeing California
It all happened!

Next Dara predicts that if prop 22 doesn't pass:

Famine
Floods
Earthquakes
Tsunamis
The total collapse of Society
I'm scared!


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Dara also predicts:
> 
> Famine
> Floods
> ...


He have Iranian ideology .. and destroy American working concept by stealing them legally


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I've seen plenty who don't care when it's 2.0x and usually they are happy to just get a ride


This is how it is and was, here. People cared less what it cost and more that they could get the service. The people here who did not use cabs did not use them because they could not get them. I prefer to use a cab over TNCs for several reasons; not simply because I drive one. Despite this, when I need a ride from my home, it is rare that I can get a cab where I live in the city. For this reason, I am stuck with F*ub*a*r*. On the way home, though, I always can get a cab.

It is funny, if girlfriend and I are coming back from Nationals Park or the Capital One Arena, we pay less for a cab than those dolts who ride the TNCs. This is due to surge pricing. We do not have to tell the driver how to get to our destination, either.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

njn said:


> I'm surprised they aren't using 'we're leaving the state if we don't get our way' tactic anymore.


It's not effective when everyone knows the threat is a lie.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If AB5 passes in CA drivers will be employees and as such will be guaranteed minimum wage plus expenses.


AB5 has already passed and is currently in effect.

Prop. 22 is a work-around to bypass that law.

Personally not looking forward to part time, minimum wage employment.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> AB5 has already passed and is currently in effect.
> 
> Prop. 22 is a work-around to bypass that law.
> 
> Personally not looking forward to part time, minimum wage employment.


How the law are in effect if workers still working without employee benefits .. minimum wages like what .They are going to pay you being online without trip or you will wait 3 hours then get pay only for 1/2hour you been on trip .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Gby said:


> How the law are in effect if workers still working without employee benefits .. minimum wages like what .They are going to pay you being online without trip or you will wait 3 hours then get pay only for 1/2hour you been on trip .


The law is in effect. Interpretation of the law is being handled in courtrooms.

Thank the heavens I am not being treated as a part time, minimum wage employee.

I rarely wait for offers more than five or ten minutes due to effective use of multiple apps.

Learn how to be profitable. Experiment, adapt and learn your market.

Vote YES on prop. 22, the lesser of evils for profitable contractors.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Dara is getting desperate again, more scare tactics to try to sway peoples votes. If prop 22 was any good then it would speak for its self.
This is more important than weighing the lesser of two evils, this is not allowing a scum bag company to re-write the laws because they don't want to follow them. Any intelligent person who has read the actual documents filed for prop 22 (not some summary uber posted) will tell you that it gives no protections to drivers but it gives great protections to uber. Vote No on 22.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Dara is getting desperate again, more scare tactics to try to sway peoples votes. If prop 22 was any good then it would speak for its self.
> This is more important than weighing the lesser of two evils, this is not allowing a scum bag company to re-write the laws because they don't want to follow them. Any intelligent person who has read the actual documents filed for prop 22 (not some summary uber posted) will tell you that it gives no protections to drivers but it gives great protections to uber. Vote No on 22.


According what you said this Uber CEO dara should be incacerated because he try to alterate the Law by using criminal tactics as intimidating the people .Uber broke the rules of law million times including pay hackers to scamm consumer and now interfere with law makers . Very interesting what's going on it is like powerful Mafia organisation pushing government to make laws only for their benefits ..


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> Uber is using threats to blackmail the public. This should never have been allowed to be decided by the public. Why should voters be able to decide how drivers are classified. This should be set at the State or Federal level but not by the voters. Who is to say Uber won't raise prices anyway even if 22 passes.


So voters can decide to repeal the death penalty & speed up executions but not how to classify drivers on these platforms? I see your point.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Oh no! That means the prices will be closer to that of cabs!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...l-cities-if-voters-reject-prop-22-2020-10?amp
> If voters reject Proposition 22, which would provide a floating pool of benefits for gig-workers across multiple apps including Uber's competitors, the company would likely be forced to classify drivers as employees. That means higher costs, which would ultimately be passed on to consumers in the form of fare increases, as the company remains under pressure to turn a profit.
> 
> "The vast majority of our cost is actually driver earnings," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said at a virtual event hosted by The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday. "Prices would go up, we estimate, between 25 and over 100%, depending on what city you are."
> ...


What's the difference between now? Drivers can set multiplier to 5.0X and I doubt very many drivers are taking pax at base rates? LOL


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Dara is getting desperate again, more scare tactics to try to sway peoples votes. If prop 22 was any good then it would speak for its self.
> This is more important than weighing the lesser of two evils, this is not allowing a scum bag company to re-write the laws because they don't want to follow them. Any intelligent person who has read the actual documents filed for prop 22 (not some summary uber posted) will tell you that it gives no protections to drivers but it gives great protections to uber. Vote No on 22.


I hve read prop. 22 and AB5.

I have no desire to be a part time, minimum wage employee of these malicious companies.

Prop. 22 IS the lesser of evils for profitable contractors.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Judge and Jury said:


> I hve read prop. 22 and AB5.
> 
> I have no desire to be a part time, minimum wage employee of these malicious companies.
> 
> Prop. 22 IS the lesser of evils for profitable contractors.


Yea,

Too bad that's only you and @NicFit .


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What's the difference between now? Drivers can set multiplier to 5.0X and I doubt very many drivers are taking pax at base rates? LOL


First, most pax will not take the ride above base fare unless there are no other drivers in the area and second, even if you increase the multiplier most of the time you won't get a ride because Uber will give the ride to other drivers working at base rate. We would all need to increase our multiplier for this to work.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...but-this-economist-isnt-buying-it-11603297839


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber will be REGULATED JUST LIKE TAXI.
> 
> AND IT WILL BE THEIR OWN FAULT !
> 
> ...


I'm with you* tohunt4me*

Uber is looking at the big picture which is the 50 state plan. Now that they are in the mess they are, they can see the writing on the wall which means Regulations.
If they were so smart, they could have seen this coming and made concessions towards keeping this Prop 22 from surfacing. Now either way...they will loose in the long run (50 states).
You are correct....THEY HAD A CHOICE. Now it's time to whine and threaten drivers and passengers?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> They are going to pay you being online without trip or you will wait 3 hours then get pay only for 1/2hour you been on trip .


Only because you are doing Black Car when it's dead, we are still under lockdown. Everyones working from home, no tourism, no entertainment. You have zero chance of earning any reasonable income for the next 12 months, if not more, unless you drive under all of the platforms. You have to do x like everyone else, even if it means putting miles on your suburban. Or sell it and get a different vehicle like I have.

Lol i drive in the same city as you and I took the time to figure out how to make 500 for 12 hours multi apping. If I didn't sell my Escalade I would be waiting around like you, making 150 a day. No thank you.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> Yea,
> 
> Too bad that's only you and @NicFit .


And 45% of the voters, at least that was the initial poll, versus 30% of the socialists against it, plus I get several likes on every one of my posts, I see very few likes for people the want AB5. It's not just two people who think Prop 22 is better, but since you can't do math you want to have AB5 to protect you so you don't have to figure out how a independent contractor works and rather would be told what to do like some socialist wage slave


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Only because you are doing Black Car when it's dead, we are still under lockdown. Everyones working from home, no tourism, no entertainment. You have zero chance of earning any reasonable income for the next 12 months, if not more, unless you drive under all of the platforms. You have to do x like everyone else, even if it means putting miles on your suburban. Or sell it and get a different vehicle like I have.
> 
> Lol i drive in the same city as you and I took the time to figure out how to make 500 for 12 hours multi apping. If I didn't sell my Escalade I would be waiting around like you, making 150 a day. No thank you.


You are Indian troll no body make in NYC $ 500 not even $ 200 not even pandemic no body made 500 I made 500 only 2 times in year ...average driver earning was under $200 day because I rested Uber x many times hmm such kind of robbery I never heard about .. NYC regulators are all corrupted they had made rules only in Uber favors .. I'm glad they can not do in California the same thing



observer said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...but-this-economist-isnt-buying-it-11603297839


Yes price could double because up to now they operate the business at drivers expenses


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> And 45% of the voters, at least that was the initial poll, versus 30% of the socialists against it, plus I get several likes on every one of my posts, I see very few likes for people the want AB5. It's not just two people who think Prop 22 is better, but since you can't do math you want to have AB5 to protect you so you don't have to figure out how a independent contractor works and rather would be told what to do like some socialist wage slave


Sixty eight percent of forum members who took this poll disagree with you.









We'll see how voters feel about Prop 22 in a couple weeks, don't get your hopes too high.

I know how being an independent contractor works. I also know how being an employee works.

I've been both.

You are not an independent contractor.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> First, most pax will not take the ride above base fare unless there are no other drivers in the area and second, even if you increase the multiplier most of the time you won't get a ride because Uber will give the ride to other drivers working at base rate. We would all need to increase our multiplier for this to work.


How does the multiplier work?


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Two weeks ahead of an Election Day in which California voters will decide the future of Uber Technologies Inc.'s business model, Chief Executive Dara Khosrowshahi said Tuesday that the state's residents could see the costs of ride-sharing as much as double if voters reject its ballot measure.

"These are not made-up estimates," he said of fare increases of 25% to more than 100% during an interview at WSJ Tech Live 2020, in which he also warned that Uber could limit its offerings in the state if it had to treat drivers as employees instead of contractors.

UC Berkeley professor and economist Michael Reich disputes those figures. He estimates much smaller price increases would be needed and could be absorbed by Uber and Lyft, and now he has hard data from the companies' operations in New York City that shows single-digit percentage price increases after drivers there received increased wages as mandated by law, which he shared with MarketWatch ahead of publication.

Uber's numbers "do not take into account how cost increases will be absorbed by greater efficiency in the use of drivers and vehicles (more trips per hour), by reduced employee turnover costs, and by reduced commissions," Reich said in an email.

Taking those factors into account, Reich released a paper earlier this month for the Institute of Research on Labor and Employment at UC Berkeley, where he was a longtime director, in which he predicted that Uber and Lyft -which are backing Proposition 22 along with other gig-economy companies - would need to raise prices 5% to 10% if they accept reduced ride commissions of 22.5% from 25%. A new analysis by Reich and two other economists, which they said will be published in a couple of weeks, shows that ride-hailing prices rose 3% to 6% when New York City established a minimum wage for Uber and Lyft drivers there.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...omist-isnt-buying-it-11603297839?redirect=amp


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> You are Indian troll no body make in NYC $ 500 not even $ 200 not even pandemic no body made 500 I made 500 only 2 times in year ...average driver earning was under $200 day because I rested Uber x many times hmm such kind of robbery I never heard about .. NYC regulators are all corrupted they had made rules only in Uber favors .. I'm glad they can not do in California the same thing
> 
> 
> Yes price could double because up to now they operate the business at drivers expenses


I'm far from Indian, and not a lazy bum waiting for 2 calls a day for Uber black during a pandemic, like you. I was out there testing the waters while you were sitting home collecting your free cheese. Yes it's unheard of in the bum circles and yes men you're hanging around with, who are going to agree with your dumbass, ignorant opinions. Sit on your ass all day and listen to you your broke friends.

I'll go out to Jean Georges and enjoy my $300 meal while you'll be scrapping for that money for 3 days. I'll bring you my left overs so you don't starve to death waiting for your next black car pax.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> Sixty eight percent of forum members who took this poll disagree with you.
> 
> View attachment 517352
> 
> ...


That poll was taken in August, care to run it again?

Why am I not an independent contractor? I can work when I want, I can set my own rates, I can refuse the jobs I don't want. To me that's independent contractor, just because Uber provides the leads doesn't make me their employee, all independent contractors have some rules on how to get the work done with safety and I don't even have to commit to one company, I can open up the apps and choose which one I want work for at any given minute as long as I'm not already committed to one. So what's missing on being an indpendent contractor?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I'm far from Indian, and not a lazy bum waiting for 2 calls a day for Uber black during a pandemic, like you. I was out there testing the waters while you were sitting home collecting your free cheese. Yes it's unheard of in the bum circles and yes men you're hanging around with, who are going to agree with your dumbass, ignorant opinions. Sit on your ass all day and listen to you your broke friends.
> 
> I'll go out to Jean Georges and enjoy my $300 meal while you'll be scrapping for that money for 3 days. I'll bring you my left overs so you don't starve to death waiting for your next black car pax.


Idiot I didn't got penny Unemployment and I didn't even took much change to spread the virus like you I been taken very very slowly on pandemic because my life are precious if your life are counted as rat you have no price on it .. enjoy your peanut



NicFit said:


> That poll was taken in August, care to run it again?
> 
> Why am I not an independent contractor? I can work when I want, I can set my own rates, I can refuse the jobs I don't want. To me that's independent contractor, just because Uber provides the leads doesn't make me their employee, all independent contractors have some rules on how to get the work done with safety and I don't even have to commit to one company, I can open up the apps and choose which one I want work for at any given minute as long as I'm not already committed to one. So what's missing on being an indpendent contractor?


Mister the real contractors are setting up the rate I been many years real contractor then I been set up the price of my jobs ..Uber drivers are employee because they set up the price then if you decline to work with the fare they are offering you they put you on hold cancelation same thing ...You have to learn what's mean contractor ...Uber are controlling drivers to obey their rules most likely every day receive notification what to do .UBER have been harassing me to take selfie 42 times in day .so one day I stop over Brooklyn bridge to take selfie I been stoop all the traffic ..Uber are taking every day selfie to see if I have the mask on ..Real contractors are responsible for everything but Uber control drivers 100% as employee ..and over everything they charge consumers surge and are not sharing with the drivers they keeping all ..they send notification to come out in the morning to work for points not for money .. NYC drivers are all regulated by TLC rules . Uber when over


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> Sixty eight percent of forum members who took this poll disagree with you.
> 
> View attachment 517352
> 
> ...


This poll is also flawed, how many of these voters are current drivers AND live in California? Yes the people outside of California have to watch what happens but they won't decide, I voted yes on Prop 22, that's what you need a poll on, people that actually voted yes or no on Prop 22, you can be against it all you want but if your not voting on it then it's not up to them



Gby said:


> Idiot I didn't got penny Unemployment and I didn't even took much change to spread the virus like you I been taken very very slowly on pandemic because my life are precious if your life are counted as rat you have no price on it .. enjoy your peanut
> 
> 
> Mister the real contractors are setting up the rate I been many years real contractor then I been set up the price of my jobs ..Uber drivers are employee because they set up the price then if you decline to work with the fare they are offering you they put you on hold cancelation same thing ...You have to learn what's mean contractor ...Uber are controlling drivers to obey their rules most likely every day receive notification what to do .UBER have been harassing me to take selfie 42 times in day .so one day I stop over Brooklyn bridge to take selfie I been stoop all the traffic ..Uber are taking every day selfie to see if I have the mask on ..Real contractors are responsible for everything but Uber control drivers 100% as employee ..and over everything they charge consumers surge and are not sharing with the drivers they keeping all ..they send notification to come out in the morning to work for points not for money .. NYC drivers are all regulated by TLC rules . Uber when over


I can set my own rate, I don't have an acceptance rating andI can reject every request is I want. Your not in California so clearly you don't know what is going on here, maybe you need to do more research before you open your ignorant mouth










If I was Uber I would terminate you for stopping unsafely in traffic, you are being unprofessional when you do childish stuff like this, don't talk to me again as I think your part of the problem of whiny entitled people that created this mess in the first place &#128405;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> Idiot I didn't got penny Unemployment and I didn't even took much change to spread the virus like you I been taken very very slowly on pandemic because my life are precious if your life are counted as rat you have no price on it .. enjoy your peanut


Did this sound more convincing in your head before you typed it?

Quit acting like you know everything when you don't know jack shit. *You* never made 500 and therefore nobody can make it...Lmfao what a nut job. Before the pandemic you couldn't make 250 in 14 hours, while others in nyc forum stated they made double the money within that timeframe. I made more than you doing black car with a shitty Infiniti qx60, I can only imagine your work ethic, never leaving the halal food cart.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> Idiot I didn't got penny Unemployment and I didn't even took much change to spread the virus like you I been taken very very slowly on pandemic because my life are precious if your life are counted as rat you have no price on it .. enjoy your peanut
> 
> 
> Mister the real contractors are setting up the rate I been many years real contractor then I been set up the price of my jobs ..Uber drivers are employee because they set up the price then if you decline to work with the fare they are offering you they put you on hold cancelation same thing ...You have to learn what's mean contractor ...Uber are controlling drivers to obey their rules most likely every day receive notification what to do .UBER have been harassing me to take selfie 42 times in day .so one day I stop over Brooklyn bridge to take selfie I been stoop all the traffic ..Uber are taking every day selfie to see if I have the mask on ..Real contractors are responsible for everything but Uber control drivers 100% as employee ..and over everything they charge consumers surge and are not sharing with the drivers they keeping all ..they send notification to come out in the morning to work for points not for money .. NYC drivers are all regulated by TLC rules . Uber when over


Since you clearly don't know what your doing I did you a favor and found the link you need:
https://careers.mcdonalds.com/us


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Since you clearly don't know what your doing I did you a favor and found the link you need:
> https://careers.mcdonalds.com/us


I'm engineer as profession not burger flippers .I'm naturalized citizen ..keep your flipping burgers for your family because I'm moving forward ..



RideShare_Hustler said:


> Did this sound more convincing in your head before you typed it?
> 
> Quit acting like you know everything when you don't know jack shit. *You* never made 500 and therefore nobody can make it...Lmfao. Before the pandemic you couldn't make 250 in 14 hours, while others in nyc forum stated they made double the money within that timeframe. I made more than you doing black car with a shitty Infiniti qx60, I can only imagine your work ethic, never leaving the halal food cart.


You are full s....t before pandemic Uber was looking out 50000 drivers day those 50 k was struggling even to pay the expenses of this business most of the time at the end of the day they made under $150 day another part Uber give them priority then the average of their earning Gros fare it was about $ 280 day who in hell teach you about such disgusting information ..Uber driver been revolted so many time because Uber explore them under minimum wages then the city supposed to interfer and established minimum wages ..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> That poll was taken in August, care to run it again?
> 
> Why am I not an independent contractor? I can work when I want, I can set my own rates, I can refuse the jobs I don't want. To me that's independent contractor, just because Uber provides the leads doesn't make me their employee, all independent contractors have some rules on how to get the work done with safety and I don't even have to commit to one company, I can open up the apps and choose which one I want work for at any given minute as long as I'm not already committed to one. So what's missing on being an indpendent contractor?


August, you mean before gig companies got worried and dumped ANOTHER 80 million dollars in to their campaign? Also, that poll is still open.

Uber doesn't provide you leads it provides you a job. If Uber truly provided you a lead you would get a customer name, address, and YOU would negotiate the fare.

If it were truly a lead that customer could become YOUR repeat customer but it's not. That customer belongs to Uber, not you.

McDonalds workers don't have to commit to one job, they can also work at BK, does that make them independent contractors?



NicFit said:


> This poll is also flawed, how many of these voters are current drivers AND live in California? Yes the people outside of California have to watch what happens but they won't decide, I voted yes on Prop 22, that's what you need a poll on, people that actually voted yes or no on Prop 22, you can be against it all you want but if your not voting on it then it's not up to them


Maybe but those that are from out of state can see Uber taking this nationwide and with their voice here can influence voters here.

I know of at least a hundred people that are going to vote NO on 22.

I'm one of them.

Ohhh and you know why they are against Prop 22?

Because they believe corporations should pay taxes just like anyone else.

Those unemployment checks that Dara begged for and didn't pay a single dime on are going to bite Uber in the ass.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> August, you mean before gig companies got worried and dumped ANOTHER 80 million dollars in to their campaign? Also, that poll is still open.
> 
> Uber doesn't provide you leads it provides you a job. If Uber truly provided you a lead you would get a customer name, address, and YOU would negotiate the fare.
> 
> ...


I can set my own rate so that means I can negotiate my own fares and there's nothing saying I can't arrange a pick up, I've done it many of times and just had them order through the app when I got there, usually they will tip big when I did it. It's true you can work at both fast food joints but can you work two registrars at once and ring up an order for the one you choose?

I've talked to people and none of them are voting no on Prop 22. One of my friends owns a brick and mortar store and he even said yes on Prop 22, he's never driven but he knows what the deal is. You must only talk to Democrats as those are the only ones who are against Prop 22 since they want everyone in their control. The last poll I can findonline was done in Berkeley, 39% said yes, 30% said no and 25% are undecided, what the other 6% said I don't know as the numbers didn't add up



Gby said:


> Idiot I'm engineer as profession not burger flippers .I'm naturalized citizen ..keep your flipping burgers for your family because I'm moving forward ..
> 
> 
> You are full s....t before pandemic Uber was looking out 50000 drivers day those 50 k was struggling even to pay the expenses of this business most of the time at the end of the day they made under $150 day another part Uber give them priority then the average of their earning Gros fare it was about $ 280 day who in hell teach you about such disgusting information ..Uber driver been revolted so many time because Uber explore them under minimum wages then the city supposed to interfer and established minimum wages ..


You mistyped again it should be "I'm an idiot engineer" as there's no way I would hire you since it looks like your typing with your toes. How can you be an engineer and yet your stopping on the Brooklyn bridge? Didn't they teach you in school that's illegal? How did you pass being an engineer without taking English 101? You type like crap, your sentences are garbled and badly structured, my 6 year old niece can type better then you. Do yourself a favor and really check out that website link I sent, they may be your only hope when employers keep firing you for being the idiot engineer as professional you are


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I can set my own rate so that means I can negotiate my own fares and there's nothing saying I can't arrange a pick up, I've done it many of times and just had them order through the app when I got there, usually they will tip big when I did it. It's true you can work at both fast food joints but can you work two registrars at once and ring up an order for the one you choose?
> 
> I've talked to people and none of them are voting no on Prop 22. One of my friends owns a brick and mortar store and he even said yes on Prop 22, he's never driven but he knows what the deal is. You must only talk to Democrats as those are the only ones who are against Prop 22 since they want everyone in their control. The last poll I can findonline was done in Berkeley, 39% said yes, 30% said no and 25% are undecided, what the other 6% said I don't know as the numbers didn't add up
> 
> ...


Yes I admit I type bad because English are not my language I just adopted net to another 5 .. Language are not easy to learn especially if you didn't like specific language ..you are pointing the finger in wrong direction by lying how great Uber is and in reality are corporation of criminal ..read the CoMMENT of that guy Mike how he complain Uber taking more then 60%from his work and investment ..


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> Yes I admit I type bad because English are not my language I just adopted net to another 5 .. Language are not easy to learn especially if you didn't like specific language ..you are pointing the finger in wrong direction by lying how great Uber is and in reality are corporation of criminal ..read the CoMMENT of that guy Mike how he complain Uber taking more then 60%from his work and investment ..


In California it is a 75/25% fare split, the ride gets a range when they request, say $18-21, once the ride is over they calculate everything and then the rider is charged and in this case it's $20. The driver gets $15 and Uber gets $5. It's part of their being transparent to what is being charged and payed here


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

NicFit said:


> In California it is a 75/25% fare split, the ride gets a range when they request, say $18-21, once the ride is over they calculate everything and then the rider is charged and in this case it's $20. The driver gets $15 and Uber gets $5. It's part of their being transparent to what is being charged and payed here


This guy posted in the morning it is true they do to me many times just look of this guy fare.we have big expenses commercial insurance mandatory taxi limo license ..Uber robbery driver investment



Gby said:


> Yes I admit I type bad because English are not my language I just adopted net to another 5 .. Language are not easy to learn especially if you didn't like specific language ..you are pointing the finger in wrong direction by lying how great Uber is and in reality are corporation of criminal ..read the CoMMENT of that guy Mike how he complain Uber taking more then 60%from his work and investment ..


I take pic to see how great Uber is and after commercial insurance and TLC package let me know how much he made


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> This guy posted in the morning it is true they do to me many times just look of this guy fare.we have big expenses commercial insurance mandatory taxi limo license ..Uber robbery driver investment
> 
> 
> I take pic to see how great Uber is and after commercial insurance and TLC package let me know how much he made


That's not California is why, you wouldn't get that fare split here, other places have different rules and if they are unhappy about how Uber work then they can go find something else instead of trying to force changes other don't want


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

NicFit said:


> That's not California is why, you wouldn't get that fare split here, other places have different rules and if they are unhappy about how Uber work then they can go find something else instead of trying to force changes other don't want


Oh hell not it is Uber who need to go out of our NYC market because they destroyed all our base


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> Oh hell not it is Uber who need to go out of our NYC market because they destroyed all our base


Don't blame Uber, that's NYC that destroyed it there


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> Idiot I'm engineer as profession not burger flippers .I'm naturalized citizen ..keep your flipping burgers for your family because I'm moving forward ..
> 
> 
> You are full s....t before pandemic Uber was looking out 50000 drivers day those 50 k was struggling even to pay the expenses of this business most of the time at the end of the day they made under $150 day another part Uber give them priority then the average of their earning Gros fare it was about $ 280 day who in hell teach you about such disgusting information ..Uber driver been revolted so many time because Uber explore them under minimum wages then the city supposed to interfer and established minimum wages ..


Yes I was one of those people who was locked out. It took me 4 months to unlock because I was not working full time at that stage. I got access about a month or two before lockdowns. Tell your ferry tales to someone who is working out of nyc. You won't fool me with your bs. This gig is for full timers not part timers, specifically in nyc because of the implementation of the planner. This is just how it is, you can ***** and complain or you can adapt. Come to Jean Georges on Friday 10pm so I can show you my app so you can see my earnings are not photoshopped.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They could raise the rates to customer in this market to three dollars fifty the mile for UberX and people _still_ would use the service.
> 
> If Uber and Lyft would pay their drivers some decent money, they would not be facing these problems.


Problem I have with your statement is: As the pay goes up more drivers come on.
It was great here. Word got out!
Then everyone and their mother became an Uber driver.
Marines came 45 minutes from the base to be drivers. Housewives came in from rural areas and slept in the Walmart parking lot to be Uber drivers.
Every other car on the road was an Uber and we went down to doing one ride per hour&#128514;

And that's 1 3.75 mile ride for 4.50

it's a very complex problem when there were no barriers to entry
You don't need to speak English, no to a high school diploma, you don't need teeth and you don't even need a formal shirt. You can have an IQ of 65 (and some do :wink:
I even see wrecked cars driving for Uber that have been put together by backyard mechanics. Gap between hood and fender of 3/4 an inch.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Judge and Jury said:


> I hve read prop. 22 and AB5.
> 
> I have no desire to be a part time, minimum wage employee of these malicious companies.
> 
> Prop. 22 IS the lesser of evils for profitable contractors.


True, if you first accept the premise that these gig app companies will abide by AB5 and adapt to an employee model. I think they won't. That's literally the last choice for UBER. If Prop 22 fails, there's no telling what will happen, but I'd bet they find a way to change policies and functionality of the app; change enough to satisfy the AB5 definitions.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> I hve read prop. 22 and AB5.
> 
> I have no desire to be a part time, minimum wage employee of these malicious companies.
> 
> Prop. 22 IS the lesser of evils for profitable contractors.


If uber gets away with it this time it will set a precedent for every other low life company to start refusing to obey the laws and write their own laws to follow instead. Next some company will write their own minimum wage law giving the workers $2.50 per hour because they can threaten to stop serving you breakfast in the morning if you don't vote their way. This is not how America became the country everyone wants to live in. Sometimes the lesser of two evils is determined by the long term effect and not by the immediate satisfaction some can't see past. AB5 is not good but it is a law we can and will get changed through political pressure. Uber has made them self the judge and jury and executioner and all they have do is make non-rational people believe that they would leave California (likely their most profitable market). It won't happen that way and if they did leave their will be 10 more vying to replace them.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That has nothing to do with taking power away from voters. A corporate injustice doesn't mean we stop democracy.
> 
> AB5 was put in place by 'The People' let it stay in place by the voice of 'The People'.
> 
> If majority don't want the law then so be it. It's called living in a civilised society where citizens dictate the laws of the land.


AB5 was not put in place by 'the people', It was put in place by the State Assembly, never voted on by the people. But also AB5 was not done through intimidation and threats like prop 22 is.



njn said:


> I'm surprised they aren't using 'we're leaving the state if we don't get our way' tactic anymore.


They are afraid that they would have to leave to save face. I say good bye uber, hello new company.



Nats121 said:


> If AB5 passes in CA drivers will be employees and as such will be guaranteed minimum wage plus expenses.


AB5 is the law now, the vote is on prop 22.



Free willy said:


> So voters can decide to repeal the death penalty & speed up executions but not how to classify drivers on these platforms? I see your point.


Voters did not repeal the death penalty. The governor just put a moratorium on it until he is gone because he does not believe in it. The voters voted for the death penalty. You are in Concord so you should know that the government in California does not care what the majority of the people want. They haven't for the last 25 years or so.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> If uber gets away with it this time it will set a precedent for every other low life company to start refusing to obey the laws and write their own laws to follow instead. Next some company will write their own minimum wage law giving the workers $2.50 per hour because they can threaten to stop serving you breakfast in the morning if you don't vote their way. This is not how America became the country everyone wants to live in. Sometimes the lesser of two evils is determined by the long term effect and not by the immediate satisfaction some can't see past. AB5 is not good but it is a law we can and will get changed through political pressure. Uber has made them self the judge and jury and executioner and all they have do is make non-rational people believe that they would leave California (likely their most profitable market). It won't happen that way and if they did leave their will be 10 more vying to replace them.
> 
> 
> AB5 was not put in place by 'the people', It was put in place by the State Assembly, never voted on by the people. But also AB5 was not done through intimidation and threats like prop 22 is.
> ...


Umm... the State Assembly is voted in by the people to represent them.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> This poll is also flawed, how many of these voters are current drivers AND live in California? Yes the people outside of California have to watch what happens but they won't decide, I voted yes on Prop 22, that's what you need a poll on, people that actually voted yes or no on Prop 22, you can be against it all you want but if your not voting on it then it's not up to them
> You voted yes and I voted No on prop 22 so now it is even again. :laugh:





TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Umm... the State Assembly is voted in by the people to represent them.


Oh my God you must be a democrat. No matter what you can not accept the truth.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jst1dreamr said:


> AB5 is the law now, the vote is on prop 22.


I realize that, I meant to say if it actually gets enforced.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Oh my God you must be a democrat. No matter what you can not accept the truth.


Really? You must not know me, I'm kinda on the far right, I can see when people are using misdirection to try to see there view, I'm citing poll numbers in California and he gives me numbers of this international website, what would you say about it?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Oh my God you must be a democrat. No matter what you can not accept the truth.


So you think the people should direct vote on every bill?

I'm trying to be nice. Your post about 'The People' not putting AB5 in place but the Assembly was stupid because our law system isn't set up that way.

The People elect representatives and representatives vote on laws. Now that's the truth


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Really? You must not know me, I'm kinda on the far right, I can see when people are using misdirection to try to see there view, I'm citing poll numbers in California and he gives me numbers of this international website, what would you say about it?


I say if it ain't in Ca. then it doesn't matter.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I say if it ain't in Ca. then it doesn't matter.


So then you proved my argument, I voted on Prop 22, said California was already leaning towards passing it, he said a bunch of drivers here were against it and then showed the poll and I said those numbers mean nothing


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> So then you proved my argument, I voted on Prop 22, said California was already leaning towards passing it, he said a bunch of drivers here were against it and then showed the poll and I said those numbers mean nothing


I have no argument with you there. I have said that many times myself. I can't understand why so many that have nothing to do with AB5/Prop 22 have such a deep desire to give their opinions. That has diluted the facts here on UP so much that many of them even get it mixed up which one we are voting on.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I have no argument with you there. I have said that many times myself. I can't understand why so many that have nothing to do with AB5/Prop 22 have such a deep desire to give their opinions. That has diluted the facts here on UP so much that many of them even get it mixed up which one we are voting on.


Because everyone is watching what California does, it's one of Uber top markets and what changes made here will probably be done country wide. As for the confusion people are just not that intelligent, whoever that AB5 person is they though we were voting on AB5 or something until they were set straight. The truth is it's a complicated matter and if you don't have a law degree you won't fully understand every detail of both and know why it's up for vote


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Because everyone is watching what California does, it's one of Uber top markets and what changes made here will probably be done country wide. As for the confusion people are just not that intelligent, whoever that AB5 person is they though we were voting on AB5 or something until they were set straight. The truth is it's a complicated matter and if you don't have a law degree you won't fully understand every detail of both and know why it's up for vote


It is hard to believe but you and I have just found common ground. &#128077;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Because everyone is watching what California does, it's one of Uber top markets and what changes made here will probably be done country wide. As for the confusion people are just not that intelligent, whoever that AB5 person is they though we were voting on AB5 or something until they were set straight. The truth is it's a complicated matter and if you don't have a law degree you won't fully understand every detail of both and know why it's up for vote


"Because everyone is watching what California does"

BINGO!!!

You finally got it.

It's really not that complicated.

Prop 22 allows Uber to do whatever it wants.

That's it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> It is hard to believe but you and I have just found common ground. &#128077;


Yep, I bet over 90% don't even know why AB5 came about, they just assumed it was because of Uber, but it wasn't, though it was in process since before Uber was popular but they just recently got done with it and made Uber/Lyft comply with it. So now we have Prop 22. AB5 came about because a company converted full time employees to independent contractors, they thought they got screwed from it and they probably did, Uber/Lyft were created with the driver being independent contractors so there should of been no grieving because anyone who signed up for them knew they were going to be independent contractor, though some drivers feel like it shouldn't be because they want to be paid every second they are doing driving for rideshare when this isn't what it was designed for, also pay cuts didn't help this AB5 thing but the cuts weren't for driver pay, they were reducing rider payment to get more riders so there was more demand, which should of equaled out to higher pay in the long run. People don't understand is that when drivers got there pay cut so did Uber. And then there the other issue is that Uber/Lyft wasn't designed for full time but people including myself did it full time so they think they should get employee benefits even though they knew this wasn't suppose to be a full time thing. And there the markets that just don't have enough demand so they can't get riders so the pay is low, they don't realize is that if it isn't worth it find something else but they refused until they ruined themselves. Some changes and regulations need to be made but employee status ruins what Uber/Lyft was designed to do



observer said:


> "Because everyone is watching what California does"
> 
> BINGO!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, instead it's the state doing what they want, who's pockets do you think it helps if Prop 22 were to fail? Won't be the drivers, only 20-30% will have a job, won't be Uber, their costs will skyrocket, oh wait that's California that stands to make a huge profit off of rideshare if Prop 22 fails, this is also about government overreach, how much are you willing to have the government tell you what to do?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Yep, I bet over 90% don't even know why AB5 came about, they just assumed it was because of Uber, but it wasn't, though it was in process since before Uber was popular but they just recently got done with it and made Uber/Lyft comply with it. So now we have Prop 22. AB5 came about because a company converted full time employees to independent contractors, they thought they got screwed from it and they probably did, Uber/Lyft were created with the driver being independent contractors so there should of been no grieving because anyone who signed up for them knew they were going to be independent contractor, though some drivers feel like it shouldn't be because they want to be paid every second they are doing driving for rideshare when this isn't what it was designed for, also pay cuts didn't help this AB5 thing but the cuts weren't for driver pay, they were reducing rider payment to get more riders so there was more demand, which should of equaled out to higher pay in the long run. People don't understand is that when drivers got there pay cut so did Uber. And then there the other issue is that Uber/Lyft wasn't designed for full time but people including myself did it full time so they think they should get employee benefits even though they knew this wasn't suppose to be a full time thing. And there the markets that just don't have enough demand so they can't get riders so the pay is low, they don't realize is that if it isn't worth it find something else but they refused until they ruined themselves. Some changes and regulations need to be made but employee status ruins what Uber/Lyft was designed to do
> 
> 
> Yeah, instead it's the state doing what they want, who's pockets do you think it helps if Prop 22 were to fail? Won't be the drivers, only 20-30% will have a job, won't be Uber, their costs will skyrocket, oh wait that's California that stands to make a huge profit off of rideshare if Prop 22 fails, this is also about government overreach, how much are you willing to have the government tell you what to do?


You are completely wrong.

AB 5 was all about Uber, Lyft, other gig companies AND other companies missclassifying employees as independent contractors.

100%.

Uber/Lyft and othe gig companies tried like crazy to be exempted from AB 5. They were denied EVERY TIME.

Uber/Lyft filed lawsuits to be exempted, they lost.

Employees CANNOT sign away their rights as employees so those onesided contracts from gig companies are void from the get go.

Invalid.

Uber lowing fares to attract more riders is a cost of doing business and is UBERS problem.

With the exception of medical insurance both full AND part time employees get the EXACT SAME benefits.

No difference.

What Uber/Lyft were designed to do is THEIR problem and has no impact on how its workers are paid.

Yes, California wants its taxes.

All other corporations pay taxes, Uber/Lyft are not special.

I want Uber/Lyft to pay their share of taxes. Why should TAXPAYERS pay Uber/Lyfts taxes?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> You are completely wrong.
> 
> AB 5 was all about Uber, Lyft, other gig companies AND other companies missclassifying employees as independent contractors.
> 
> ...


Yet another ignorant that didn't do their homework

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Assembly_Bill_5_(2019)
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamex_Operations_West,_Inc._v._Superior_Court
Dynamex case was started in 2004, filed in 2005, if you bother to take the time to read it, once it was finally over in 2018 they made AB5 in 2019 and it took effect Jan 2020, then they finally went after the gig companies so they can make them all employees to get taxes off of them, California stands to make $7 billion more a year off of rideshare if Prop 22 fails. AB5 was to get rid of independent contractors everywhere, not just rideshare


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Yet another ignorant that didn't do their homework
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Assembly_Bill_5_(2019)
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamex_Operations_West,_Inc._v._Superior_Court
> Dynamex case was started in 2004, filed in 2005, if you bother to take the time to read it, once it was finally over in 2018 they made AB5 in 2019 and it took effect Jan 2020, then they finally went after the gig companies so they can make them all employees to get taxes off of them, California stands to make $7 billion more a year off of rideshare if Prop 22 fails. AB5 was to get rid of independent contractors everywhere, not just rideshare


I'd appreciate if you kept this civil. Once you start to use names you lose what little credibility you had, which wasn't much to begin with.

Yes AB 5 was started after the the Dynamex decision but Uber and Lyft were part of the reason AB5 came about. As AB5 was being drafted Uber/Lyft were denied exemption time after time.

There is really no reason for you to deliberately lie.

Or is there?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> I'd appreciate if you kept this civil. Once you start to use names you lose what little credibility you had, which wasn't much to begin with.
> 
> Yes AB 5 was started after the the Dynamex decision but Uber and Lyft were part of the reason AB5 came about. As AB5 was being drafted Uber/Lyft were denied exemption time after time.
> 
> ...


What's the lie, you said it was 100% Uber/Lyft is why AB5 and I provided the history lesson, no they weren't the start of this, but now they are a target, plenty of others have been burned by AB5, truckers, strippers and others that had nothing to do with rideshare have been denied being an independent contractor. Uber was probably the biggest so that's why they are in the front of the fight. California is going after as many independent contractors as they can because every one they can make an employee is more taxes they can get. They want to take the taxes so they can fund their socialist programs like welfare for illegals, why should my pay be lowered to pay for some border jumper? Honestly if California wasn't so horrible on their programs I wouldn't be as bothered. This state is like it's own country with all kinds of laws and programs not found anywhere else in the United States. Plus who didn't join Uber so they no longer have to deal with a boss and schedules and all that other nonsense that comes with being a wage slave. Uber/Lyft is the first step on becoming a business owner, it gives you a stable source of clients that you can figure out the rest of the business model. I will take these skills I learned and apply them to when I start my next business. Without these skills rideshare will be some low paying nothing job that provides nothing towards running a business. Honestly if you don't like the way Uber works go find something else to do and don't ruin what I have going. I already voted Yes on Prop 22 so I'm just waiting on the results, most polls I have seen have been in favor with a 10-15% lead so it should pass

And don't come up in here with the weird typing, I only did name calling cause you did some weird one word sentences and each sentence was broken up weird, if you don't type normal, you don't get normal replies


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

New rideshare companies are going to pop up in days of any shutdown.

If I was a savy businessman I’d have one all set up and legal with the gubment ready to go for November.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> New rideshare companies are going to pop up in days of any shutdown.
> 
> If I was a savy businessman I'd have one all set up and legal with the gubment ready to go for November.


I believe the taxis have made some preparations if rideshare is shut down, to what extent I don't know. The polls are leaning towards Prop 22 passing, I would have money set aside and a plan to get an area running, but wouldn't actually buy cars or hire people unless rideshare actually got shut down


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> What's the lie, you said it was 100% Uber/Lyft is why AB5 and I provided the history lesson, no they weren't the start of this, but now they are a target, plenty of others have been burned by AB5, truckers, strippers and others that had nothing to do with rideshare have been denied being an independent contractor. Uber was probably the biggest so that's why they are in the front of the fight. California is going after as many independent contractors as they can because every one they can make an employee is more taxes they can get. They want to take the taxes so they can fund their socialist programs like welfare for illegals, why should my pay be lowered to pay for some border jumper? Honestly if California wasn't so horrible on their programs I wouldn't be as bothered. This state is like it's own country with all kinds of laws and programs not found anywhere else in the United States. Plus who didn't join Uber so they no longer have to deal with a boss and schedules and all that other nonsense that comes with being a wage slave. Uber/Lyft is the first step on becoming a business owner, it gives you a stable source of clients that you can figure out the rest of the business model. I will take these skills I learned and apply them to when I start my next business. Without these skills rideshare will be some low paying nothing job that provides nothing towards running a business. Honestly if you don't like the way Uber works go find something else to do and don't ruin what I have going. I already voted Yes on Prop 22 so I'm just waiting on the results, most polls I have seen have been in favor with a 10-15% lead so it should pass
> 
> And don't come up in here with the weird typing, I only did name calling cause you did some weird one word sentences and each sentence was broken up weird, if you don't type normal, you don't get normal replies


Reading comprehension. Go back and read your post and why I responded 100%.

Take your time and read it two or three times.

The reason I broke it up in to short sentences was to help you understand what I wrote.

I guess that didn't work.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I believe the taxis have made some preparations if rideshare is shut down, to what extent I don't know. The polls are leaning towards Prop 22 passing, I would have money set aside and a plan to get an area running, but wouldn't actually buy cars or hire people unless rideshare actually got shut down


Here's the thing, with ridesharing you don't need the cars, you can do a hiring event the day after the election and rush the background checks,

And you it's likely you can do pay as you go insurance short term.

And you can rent servers based on your actual usage from firms over in Asia.

So you could get almost everything lined up ahead of time ready to go except the cars and drivers.

I mean if Unitaxicabacorn launched and had a hiring event at your local mall the week Uber pulls out of California you'd go to it right?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Here's the thing, with ridesharing you don't need the cars, you can do a hiring event the day after the election and rush the background checks,
> 
> And you it's likely you can do pay as you go insurance short term.
> 
> ...


Nope, I'd be moving to Nevada, I'm not going to be a wage slave ever again



observer said:


> Reading comprehension. Go back and read your post and why I responded 100%.
> 
> Take your time and read it two or three times.
> 
> ...


You

said

nothing

but

that

you

are

clueless

and

don't

even

come

close

to

understanding


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

Uber’s flexibility meaning:

“Uber has consistently dropped the rates and because they've dropped those rates, that flexibility means that we can work longer hours to make the same amount of money. We have drivers out there that are driving anywhere between 40 and 80 hours a week. That doesn't sound like flexibility to me.”


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Asruf said:


> Uber's flexibility meaning:
> 
> "Uber has consistently dropped the rates and because they've dropped those rates, that flexibility means that we can work longer hours to make the same amount of money. We have drivers out there that are driving anywhere between 40 and 80 hours a week. That doesn't sound like flexibility to me."


Uhh &#129300;

More hours for less pay?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I remember when nj rates were realistic, dara wasn't around then.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wallae said:


> Problem I have with your statement is: As the pay goes up more drivers come on.
> It was great here. Word got out! Then everyone and their mother became an Uber driver.


Uber has frozen onboarding in the past, although I do not see this happening on X if the rates actually did go to decent pay. A pillar of Uber's business model is an oversupply of drivers. Do keep in mind that T. Kalanick and What's-His-Face founded Uber because they could not find a cab in Paris one evening.



NicFit said:


> The polls are leaning towards Prop 22 passing,


I am not surprised by this. Uber usually wins in the end when there is any attempt to bring it to heel. This is why it employs the disgusting business practices that it does.


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...l-cities-if-voters-reject-prop-22-2020-10?amp
> If voters reject Proposition 22, which would provide a floating pool of benefits for gig-workers across multiple apps including Uber's competitors, the company would likely be forced to classify drivers as employees. That means higher costs, which would ultimately be passed on to consumers in the form of fare increases, as the company remains under pressure to turn a profit.
> 
> "The vast majority of our cost is actually driver earnings," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said at a virtual event hosted by The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday. "Prices would go up, we estimate, between 25 and over 100%, depending on what city you are."
> ...


I haven't driven since March 15th, I have around 5000 rides in 4 years with a 4.97 rating with Uber and 5.00 with Lyft, I always noticed on average I made with time around 1.00 per mile which is BS, thievery in my opinion, the only way I will ever drive again is if I make at least 2.00 in my pocket per mile period, for a change NYC and California have it right the rates must come back up to where taxis were and the drivers need to make at least double what we have been making period...........


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber has frozen onboarding in the past, although I do not see this happening on X if the rates actually did go to decent pay. A pillar of Uber's business model is an oversupply of drivers. Do keep in mind that T. Kalanick and What's-His-Face founded Uber because they could not find a cab in Paris one evening.
> 
> I am not surprised by this. Uber usually wins in the end when there is any attempt to bring it to heel. This is why it employs the disgusting business practices that it does.


I hate to say it but it is what it is. Not a career. 
One drunk girl says you hit on her and you are gone. Nobody to talk to. 
if you wanna career become an engineer blacksmith
Have a unique skill to sell


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Voters did not repeal the death penalty. The governor just put a moratorium on it until he is gone because he does not believe in it. The voters voted for the death penalty. You are in Concord so you should know that the government in California does not care what the majority of the people want. They haven't for the last 25 years or so.


they had the option to repeal. that was the point and that was all. i voted to speed up the executions because of the crazy costs to house these evil people. once their appeals are over they should fry them. why should our taxes pay for their housing and everything else they need. the system needs to be changed. why should the governor be allowed to step in after the voters already decided.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Free willy said:


> they had the option to repeal. that was the point and that was all. i voted to speed up the executions because of the crazy costs to house these evil people. once their appeals are over they should fry them. why should our taxes pay for their housing and everything else they need. the system needs to be changed. why should the governor be allowed to step in after the voters already decided.


Evil? Just for killing someone...one small mistake during a moment of weakness 
I'm going to have to place you into what I like to call "the basket of deplorable's"


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Gby said:


> He have Iranian ideology .. and destroy American working concept by stealing them legally


Yes he is Iranian-born, but he's an Americanized capitalist. How is that an "Iranian ideology?"

And, what exactly is an "Iranian ideology" to begin with?


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

wallae said:


> Evil? Just for killing someone...one small mistake during a moment of weakness
> I'm going to have to place you into what I like to call "the basket of deplorable's"


perhaps we don''t value life the same way. they are on death row for a reason. you consider taking someone's life a small mistake? what do you consider a larger mistake?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And, what exactly is an "Iranian ideology" to begin with?


perhaps a car bomb in an Uber Vehicle?


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

wallae said:


> perhaps a car bomb in an Uber Vehicle?


so, if someone died in such a scenario you would be okay with an execution? but not someone who raped and strangled your niece? i see your logic there. not sure what basket I'd put you in but there's got to be one made just for you.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

wallae said:


> perhaps a car bomb in an Uber Vehicle?


Ah yes, Tim Mcveigh was Iranian. -o:


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Ah yes, Tim Mcveigh was Iranian. -o:


Now it all makes sense.
He probably Americanized the name



Free willy said:


> so, if someone died in such a scenario you would be okay with an execution? but not someone who raped and strangled your niece? i see your logic there. not sure what basket I'd put you in but there's got to be one made just for you.


No I would not. Unless they supported Trump


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

wallae said:


> No I would not. Unless they supported Trump


we agree on this.


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Yes he is Iranian-born, but he's an Americanized capitalist. How is that an "Iranian ideology?"
> 
> And, what exactly is an "Iranian ideology" to begin with?


 The Iranian regime is a brutal dictatorship. That's exactly why the Saudi dictator's rep sits on Uber's board instead a driver rep.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193698590641860608


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

wallae said:


> perhaps a car bomb in an Uber Vehicle?


It mean pain and chaos to one million drivers that's what he is good for that's what his native country doing ..


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...l-cities-if-voters-reject-prop-22-2020-10?amp
> If voters reject Proposition 22, which would provide a floating pool of benefits for gig-workers across multiple apps including Uber's competitors, the company would likely be forced to classify drivers as employees. That means higher costs, which would ultimately be passed on to consumers in the form of fare increases, as the company remains under pressure to turn a profit.
> 
> "The vast majority of our cost is actually driver earnings," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said at a virtual event hosted by The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday. "Prices would go up, we estimate, between 25 and over 100%, depending on what city you are."
> ...


Who cares !!!! They are threaten us to raise rates ?????. Good . In the DC area they can raise it to $3.5 a mile and people will still order the service . Uber never got it . Uber VALUE is on the service not the price.



sasu66 said:


> The Iranian regime is a brutal dictatorship. That's exactly why the Saudi dictator's rep sits on Uber's board instead a driver rep.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193698590641860608


Some people , open their mouth because they have one .
IRAN was a great and advance country until hard religiosos got to the Goverment .
They were a rich culture , good and educated people and a long history. There origins can be traced to the PERSIANs. They have been around much longer than any other country in this side of the Atlantic .


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> Some people , open their mouth because they have one .
> IRAN was a great and advance country until hard religiosos got to the Goverment .


 Thanks for the history lesson. Nobody claimed otherwise. Uber CEO's actions reflects Iran's dictatorship regime. He doesn't believe in democracy. Why does Uber have the Saudi Government's rep on its board instead a driver rep?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

He gets millions and millions a year and can’t afford to pay drivers who risk assault homicide corona and even worse drunk boring and *****ing riders


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> Who cares !!!! They are threaten us to raise rates ?????. Good . In the DC area they can raise it to $3.5 a mile and people will still order the service . Uber never got it . Uber VALUE is on the service not the price.
> 
> 
> Some people , open their mouth because they have one .
> ...


Yes it was but not any more right?


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

hahahahahaha aha


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Gby said:


> Yes it was but not any more right?


Right .Just what is the part they relates to UBER ?
Your grandfather may be Scottish , and we should expect you to act as a British on your actual job ?
The guy may be Iranian descend , but he is an American . Period . Anything else is not relevant We don't have to like his actions or policies but relate them to his ethnicity is just another form of racism .


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> Right .Just what is the part they relates to UBER ?
> Your grandfather may be Scottish , and we should expect you to act as a British on your actual job ?
> The guy may be Iranian descend , but he is an American . Period . Anything else is not relevant We don't have to like his actions or policies but relate them to his ethnicity is just another form of racism .


I'm indentifying him as dirthy pig not as human he intend to change the law makers decisions .. Law makers are the power of the people not the power of corporation ..yes We the People not Uber with their foregh investors and employee


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Gby said:


> I'm indentifying him as dirthy pig not as human he intend to change the law makers decisions .. Law makers are the power of the people not the power of corporation ..yes We the People not Uber with their foregh investors and employee


You, me and most drivers do not like his policies and we may not like him , it does nothing to do with his heritage . It is about his policy . The way he manage this company . Since corporations are mostly public , there are own by stockholders all over the world. Unfortunately , all this companies are global business. The only way to make this game ore fare is with sensible regulation .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

wallae said:


> I hate to say it but it is what it is. Not a career.
> One drunk girl says you hit on her and you are gone. Nobody to talk to.
> if you wanna career become an engineer blacksmith
> Have a unique skill to sell


One person in the engineering/blacksmith industries claiming harassment against you, you gotta problem.
Two conspirators claiming harassment, you're gone.
What is your backup plan if fired for harassment from your W2 job?
Rideshare?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> One person in the engineering/blacksmith industries claiming harassment against you, you gotta problem.
> Two conspirators claiming harassment, you're gone.
> What is your backup plan if fired for harassment from your W2 job?
> Rideshare?


Not really..you have someone you personally know that you can give your side too. With Uber or you're talking to somebody in Indonesia or wherever the heck they are and they don't really care
I was in the workforce 45 years
Never seen someone fired on a bum beef


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Court rules against U/L. Goodbye CA


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Hah let them raise it and bankrupt themselves, someone will take over with a real contractor design for the app and operation, this is the result of when an illusion goes poof.

It was never feasible my dear Dara.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> Hah let them raise it and bankrupt themselves, someone will take over with a real contractor design for the app and operation, this is the result of when an illusion goes poof.
> 
> It was never feasible my dear Dara.


Why ? The actual model ensure you the bankruptcy.
No business is sustainable if they do not charge enough to cover their cost , taxes and a reasonable profit.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

wallae said:


> With Uber or you're talking to somebody in Indonesia or wherever the heck they are...


Their so-called support is in the Philippines.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

good maybe they can pay more than 53 cents a mile like in Orlando


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow..... Imagine that paying some a decent pay for a job..... How interesting.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wow..... Imagine that paying some a decent pay for a job..... How interesting.


Imagine refusing to work for sheet.
(as I have done the last 3 weeks refusing all non surge rides)
You have the power
Dara is not getting in his car &#128663; to pick up the slack

I might suggest that the problem is when I refuse a ride some dope goes out and does it



Judge and Jury said:


> One person in the engineering/blacksmith industries claiming harassment against you, you gotta problem.
> Two conspirators claiming harassment, you're gone.
> What is your backup plan if fired for harassment from your W2 job?
> Rideshare?


BTW
I was an airline pilot and through a merger we had a skinny old anorexic looking stewardess come on board.
She said: You would to love to sleep with me...
I said sleeping with you would be like sleeping with a rack of antlers.
She reported me
Nothing happened


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

goneubering said:


> But it will scare some people.


Yes those people who cannot afford it. The ones taking the min fare rides to the bar would stop and walk.


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Yes those people who cannot afford it. The ones taking the min fare rides to the bar would stop and walk.


Which in my market were not worth my time unless back to back but too many drivers always...........


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Uber charges the pax just below 2$ per mile in my area.

The taxi is 2.75$ a mile.

50% increase in Uber fair and I will compete as a taxi. I got a taxi license for 200$ and ready to offer services.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Uber charges the pax just below 2$ per mile in my area.
> 
> The taxi is 2.75$ a mile.
> 
> 50% increase in Uber fair and I will compete as a taxi. I got a taxi license for 200$ and ready to offer services.


In some place Uber charge $0.18 mile


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Taxis here are double and they have the bad rides figure out charging very expensive flat fares
Those are the rides where are you go semi outside of town and never get a ride home Coming home 10 to 40 miles empty losing money


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

wallae said:


> Not really..you have someone you personally know that you can give your side too. With Uber or you're talking to somebody in Indonesia or wherever the heck they are and they don't really care
> I was in the workforce 45 years
> Never seen someone fired on a bum beef


Back in the day, managers had to deal with sexual harassment and racism allegations, hazardous waste management and fighting unionization efforts.

We used to joke; Be a manager, go to jail.

Guessing not much has changed.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Gby said:


> In some place Uber charge $0.18 mile


Where in the USA does Uber charge .18 a mile?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Where in the USA does Uber charge .18 a mile?


NYS Long island .only NYC have minimum regulated fare


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Gby said:


> NYS Long island .only NYC have minimum regulated fare


Wow. It's one thing for Uber to pay that amount but anyone dumb enough to work for that amount the blame is all on them.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Wow. It's one thing for Uber to pay that amount but anyone dumb enough to work for that amount the blame is all on them.


Maybe we could get Nancy Reagan to do a commercial where she goes: just say no


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Judge and Jury said:


> Back in the day, managers had to deal with sexual harassment and racism allegations, hazardous waste management and fighting unionization efforts.
> 
> We used to joke; Be a manager, go to jail.
> 
> Guessing not much has changed.


Hazardous waste is no joke. We spent millions of dollars each year to stay in compliance.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

goneubering said:


> "The vast majority of our cost is actually driver earnings," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said at a virtual event hosted by The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday.


I find it amusing how often Uber's CEO can't remember the business model of the company that he runs. Uber doesn't pay drivers, remember Dara? The riders pay drivers, and Uber collects a service fee from the driver for use of the platform and for processing the transaction. Remember Dara, you're not a transportation company.......you're a software and payment processing company. If you're going to claim that you don't pay drivers, then you can't claim that driver earnings are your biggest cost.......because you're not paying drivers, remember? According to your business model, drivers are your customers and your source of revenue.

You would think Dara's own quotes to the media would be enough at this point to persuade any court to throw out the ridiculous notions that Uber does not sell rides to passengers and that Uber does not pay drivers to provide rides to passengers. Obviously, Uber sells rides to passengers and pays drivers to provide those rides. Even Uber's own CEO can't remember to pretend that they don't.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And, what exactly is an "Iranian ideology" to begin with?


Iranian Ideology means the following possibility by percentage.
22% None
8% Athiest
7% agnostic
3% swerling dervish Sufi 











I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Iranian Ideology means the following


What is 100 % true is Iranian Ideology includes some form of Lamb dish.











wallae said:


> perhaps a car bomb in an Uber Vehicle?


That's actually called Irish mentality!

*History of Irish Car Bombs Isn't Something 
to drink to*

the Irish Car Bomb.

While I was abroad my American roommate tried to order an Irish Car Bomb at the bar. The bartender just stared at him and told him they don't sell them. My roommate was confused, until I reminded him what a car bomb means to Irish people. Car bombs in Ireland are no fun thing.

Car bombs were a major weapon in the Irish Republican Army's fight against Northern Ireland. The car bomb's biggest deployment by the IRA was on Friday, July 21, 1972, in a major attack on Belfast in Northern Ireland. They used 22 car bombs on the city on that day, which was known forever after as Bloody Friday. As one person described the day, "At the height of the bombing, the center of Belfast resembled a city under artillery fire; clouds of suffocating smoke enveloped buildings as one explosion followed another, almost drowning out the hysterical screams of panicked shoppers." The attack caused significant damage not only to Northern Ireland but also to the IRA.



sasu66 said:


> The Iranian regime is a brutal dictatorship. That's exactly why the Saudi dictator's


We are not talking about the regime!

We are talking about the culture or the Iranian person, known as Persian!

The regime, few fanatic dictators, are hated by the people. Iranians don't support oppression of themself. They are under dictatorship while the Saudi and Israelis are dying to see America fight their strategic foe, the Aryans!



Gby said:


> It mean pain and chaos to one million drivers that's what he is good for that's what his native country doing ..


Actually, Uber is funded by Saudis and SoftBank!

So of-course The CEO is going to appease his main founders. It would happen if the CEO was an alien.

It was shameful to see a Company try to downplay a kidnapping and chopping of someone.

It was more shameful for us to sell weapons to that known Sociopath MBS.

Iran and Saudi Royals are bitter rivals.

Saudi is our illegitimate friend, the most nasty religious doctrines come out of Saudi. Wahhabism. ( Al quida, ISIS, AL Shabbat Africa, Al Nusra ) all of em.

Look up how many Churches and Synagogs are in Iran compared to our Saudi ally land.

( 0 Church or Synagogue in Saudi, over 1,000 in Iran)



sasu66 said:


> Uber CEO's actions reflects Iran's dictatorship regime.


DARA Left Iran before the Islamic Revolution.

All he remembers is the good old days of the Shah, with skirts lower than in Paris, and Shiraz wine baths.

Most Iranians in America fled prosecution after the fanatics took over power.

The Iranians that could run away did so, they had wealth and moved to The west.

They are even called SHAHI, supporters of the old system, with a secular king. Lot of them are Jews, Christian, or ethnicity Zoroastrian.

Iranians who fled religious dictatorship, by definition don't support their own prosecution.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> They are even called SHAHI, supporters of the old system, with a secular king. Lot of them are Jews, Christian, or ethnicity Zoroastrian.


Hmmm... now where do we all know a family name that ends with SHAHI??!! &#129300;



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Iranians who fled religious dictatorship, by definition don't support their own prosecution.


That sentence doesn't make sense... why would anyone support their own _prosecution_?


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> We are not talking about the regime! We are talking about the culture or the Iranian person, known as Persian!
> Actually, Uber is funded by Saudis and SoftBank!
> It was more shameful for us to sell weapons to that known Sociopath MBS.
> Iran and Saudi Royals are bitter rivals.
> ...


 We have a big Persian community here in San Diego. I agree with absolutely everything you're saying about Iranians, but that's the total opposite of what Dara is doing. He was raised as a spoiled rich boy and i can confidently say he has an inferiority complex. He compared a journalist's murder with a self-driving car accident. He is despicable and acting like a dictator.
https://www.vice.com/en/article/gyz...lists-murder-with-a-self-driving-car-accident


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Prices are low now.
There is always the bus if the passengers don't want to pay.
The bus in some areas take ONE hour more to go to the same destination.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

sasu66 said:


> We have a big Persian community here in San Diego. I agree with absolutely everything you're saying about Iranians, but that's the total opposite of what Dara is doing. He was raised as a spoiled rich boy and i can confidently say he has an inferiority complex. He compared a journalist's murder with a self-driving car accident. He is despicable and acting like a dictator.
> https://www.vice.com/en/article/gyz...lists-murder-with-a-self-driving-car-accident


Tx for your comments I tough I'm the only one with this opinions about this jerk of man who destroy the life to thousands of people



sasu66 said:


> We have a big Persian community here in San Diego. I agree with absolutely everything you're saying about Iranians, but that's the total opposite of what Dara is doing. He was raised as a spoiled rich boy and i can confidently say he has an inferiority complex. He compared a journalist's murder with a self-driving car accident. He is despicable and acting like a dictator.
> https://www.vice.com/en/article/gyz...lists-murder-with-a-self-driving-car-accident


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

sasu66 said:


> . He was raised as a spoiled rich boy and i can confidently say he has an inferiority complex. He compared a journalist's murder with a self-driving car accident. He is despicable and acting like a dictator.
> https://www.vice.com/en/article/gyz...lists-murder-with-a-self-driving-car-accident


Dara is a bastard.

The company uses workers like slaves.

To be hired at that high level of CEO, I would imagine some form of narcissism leading into sociopath. There is a book about how Traces was a sociopath.

Even Steve Jobs ha serious narcissism. He's father was Syrian.

Doesn't mean Syrians are narcissist.

Dara acts like he is a Royal and deserves slaves, maybe his elite family status in old Iran helped him be like that. No regard for the common man.

I personally think since the Saudi and SoftBank had the blank checks, Uber had to go by their views of Labor practice.

Dara could die tonight and Saudi and SoftBank still are Uber's lifeline. Uber will adopt their backwards mentality and try to please them for money to survive.

We should not adopt these backward labor practices and exploitation of American workers, specially when such a high amount of Uber stock belongs to Saudi Royals and a crazy gambling addict running SoftBank.

Dara is a bastard, but it's Uber as a enterprise that is flawed and runs a tight ship based on slave labor mentality.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Dara is a bastard.
> 
> The company uses workers like slaves.
> 
> ...


it is no place in America for dictatorship. California legislators are right about AB5 and he fighting against the power of people


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

*How the crown prince of Saudi Arabia made his way into Silicon Valley circles with a $3.5 billion investment in Uber*
Bradley Hope and Justin Scheck 
Sep 2, 2020, 9:17 AM









ed like an April Fool's joke.

John Micklethwait, the Oxford-educated editor in chief of Bloomberg News, went on TV on April 1, 2016, to report that Saudi Arabia was going to start a $2 trillion investment fund.
"An amazing thing," Micklethwait called it. "If you think about it, it's enough to buy Google, Microsoft, Alphabet" -Google's parent company - "the whole lot of them. Warren Buffett."



Gby said:


> it is no place in America for dictatorship. California legislators are right about AB5 and he fighting against the power of people


He was promised a 100 million bonus if he brought the value to 120 billion.

He is just another ruthless Capitalist.

But again, if he resigns today's due to a change of heart, Uber will continue slave labor until we stop it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And y’all thought working for a cab company is bad.


I’ll take the $37.50 discount off a 24 hour cab rental as proof of they have a heart.


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> How the crown prince of Saudi Arabia made his way into Silicon Valley circles with a $3.5 billion investment in Uber


 $3.5 billion is their direct investment, just the tip of the iceberg. They also have indirect investment under Softbank plus a seat on Uber's board. Prop 22 donated $2 million to CA GOP because Trump protects the crown prince who murdered an American-based journalist. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240312758769463296


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

There are many millions innocent people in this industry and his doing the same think .. what wish do you think I have for him if he interfere with US Law makers decisions ..workers should be treat with dignity and respect not like slave ..


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

NicFit said:


> That poll was taken in August, care to run it again?
> 
> Why am I not an independent contractor? I can work when I want, I can set my own rates, I can refuse the jobs I don't want. To me that's independent contractor, just because Uber provides the leads doesn't make me their employee, all independent contractors have some rules on how to get the work done with safety and I don't even have to commit to one company, I can open up the apps and choose which one I want work for at any given minute as long as I'm not already committed to one. So what's missing on being an indpendent contractor?


Wait until one can't pass the big button to logon to have equal access to the market, you'll know market needs regulations and regulators.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...l-cities-if-voters-reject-prop-22-2020-10?amp
> If voters reject Proposition 22, which would provide a floating pool of benefits for gig-workers across multiple apps including Uber's competitors, the company would likely be forced to classify drivers as employees. That means higher costs, which would ultimately be passed on to consumers in the form of fare increases, as the company remains under pressure to turn a profit.
> 
> "The vast majority of our cost is actually driver earnings," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said at a virtual event hosted by The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday. "Prices would go up, we estimate, between 25 and over 100%, depending on what city you are."
> ...


I predicted, since day one, a day of reckoning would eventually have to happen, when they run out of money, and have exhausted all their dumb ideas, that the one thing they haven't done yet, is charge a rate that is profitable, and that rate has already been figured out by taxis, long ago. Just charge what taxis are charging, and viola, you'll make money. NOt a lot, but you'll turn a profit. And, this phony idea that the public won't go for it makes no sense, who have been hiring taxis since roman times? Give me a break, Uber.

Not rocket science.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Taxi cabs will make an epic comeback if that happens, and the cab companies have apps now, and many have rebranded also


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

if there's no price advantage taxis have an advantage.

They can hand out personal cards and there is always "drop and loads". At least daily there will be someone wanting a ride at the exact time/place I'm dropping someone else off at. At least 4-5 times a day people ask for my card. I don't drive full time but when it was my only job i'd get 4-5 personal call ins a day. Good customers i already trust who want me personally, what can go wrong? I used to even get airport pickups from time to time from regular customers calling in and saying they just landed and are looking for their luggage. 

"Okay Jim, i'll see you in 20-25 at commercial lane I'll have a sign with your name on it"


There's also "hey there's a taxi lets see if he's busy"



So really if the price advantage is lot a lot of business will bleed off uber, if taxis have a price advantage (possible) then uber will lose business to scheduled rides and cheap people.

A price advantage will also decimate ubers business at the airports and anywhere else taxis queue. Heck being queued gives me an advantage some days over a rideshare driver.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Nonsense. Cabs will continue do what they do and Uber can continue do well as long they can survive .
Most young people love to being able to get a ride in a few minutes . They are not use to the cabs. They see them as something from the past . Not matter how the improve.
Uber greed is the problem . If Uber focused, like they supposed to into getting rides and charge accordingly without shenanigans , this will be viable.
People are willing to pay for a reliable service a fair price. We are not taking about $5mile.
It will depend on the area but most drivers will be more than happy with 2.50 a mile / 50 c minute and let the surge work on supply demand .
Then UBER can take his original 25 % cut and we all be happy . A driver working 40-50 hours a week should be able to bring 2k which can cover his expenses . Also at that rates you can run the car on a second shift within a part time driver .


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> Nonsense. Cabs will continue do what they do and Uber can continue do well as long they can survive .
> Most young people love to being able to get a ride in a few minutes . They are not use to the cabs. They see them as something from the past . Not matter how the improve.
> Uber greed is the problem . If Uber focused, like they supposed to into getting rides and charge accordingly without shenanigans , this will be viable.
> People are willing to pay for a reliable service a fair price. We are not taking about $5mile.
> ...


Those reable service are at drivers expenses now and Uber take up to 70% from drivers fare UBER had become to greasy that's why all government are in top of then ..it is just the beginning


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> Most young people love to being able to get a ride in a few minutes.


 Most young people are so entitled and used to having what they want when they want it, they cannot operate without phones.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

sasu66 said:


> Most young people are so entitled and used to having what they want when they want it, they cannot operate without phones.


LOL i was just reminded of something last week. I was sitting in front of Disney Magic Kingdom waiting for a walkup and two folks were standing nearby playing with their phone. I was just going to shut up and assume that they weren't going get a cab and they would get an uber/lyft. Whatevs it probably wasn't surging then.

About 5 minutes later they walk up and ask if they need to get the card put into the app before they can get a cab ride.

:roflmao:

They spent 5 minutes dicking with the taxi app on their phone before getting up the nerve to walk up and ask.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

sasu66 said:


> Most young people are so entitled and used to having what they want when they want it, they cannot operate without phones.


And is nothing g wrong with that . They will just pay more for it .Most of them don't even care .


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

If Prop 22 passes, what would stop them from raising prices anyway ?


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Gigworker said:


> If Prop 22 passes, what would stop them from raising prices anyway ?


Nothing would stop them from raising prices while paying minimum wage to drivers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Based on Prop 22, your pay has a long way to fall and still be compliant with Prop 22.

All prop 22 requires is 26c a minute and 30c a mile while on pings (all stages from accepting until dropoff), with nothing between.

Wheras AB is

$13 an hour +
tips +
.575 a mile,

roughly $24+ an hour ($13 being taxable $10-11 being untaxable mileage reimbursement) plus tips (taxable) and expenses.

AND you would owe less in taxes because uber would be paying their half of the income tax, unlike the current situation where the drivers pay it all.

Plus there is benefits.


Well let's assume that uber won't let you hit 30 hours, so that gives you 29 hours on app with uber, 29 on app with lyft and 29 on app between grub hub and door dash.

How many hours is that?

29 Uber
29 lyft

That's 58 hours, at $13 an hour + .575 a mile plus tips.

You guys have over/under thought this.


And yes, i believe that they can manage drivers as employees with very little change. Too many drivers they can bump people offline. Too few and they can spam "please log on" messages.

If business is slow and uber randomly selects you to boot you offline isn't that a sign anyway?


If i can think of this surely all those idiots at uber can think of it. I mean it wasn't that hard to think of now was it?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> Why ? The actual model ensure you the bankruptcy.
> No business is sustainable if they do not charge enough to cover their cost , taxes and a reasonable profit.


Yup, the illusion is gone and they are trying to use it as a threat to clients to help them.

Truth is... Uber was never a service for "everyone", it was never made for so many drivers and so many clients, when they lower their artificial client numbers and it all settles to the number of people who can actually afford it (at the rates they want for themselves), their revenues will be cut tremendously and if they can't cut costs, they will go bankrupt.

They lived the lie, time to face the music.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> Yup, the illusion is gone and they are trying to use it as a threat to clients to help them.
> 
> Truth is... Uber was never a service for "everyone", it was never made for so many drivers and so many clients, when they lower their artificial client numbers and it all settles to the number of people who can actually afford it (at the rates they want for themselves), their revenues will be cut tremendously and if they can't cut costs, they will go bankrupt.
> 
> They lived the lie, time to face the music.


Which we all knew in here. Is that the only reason people use your service is its so much cheaper. When Uber first started it was a luxury company for wealthy business people. It was meant to be higher price option for a people wanting to summon a cab and not fight with the driver. When the opened it up to all, is when the all the problems started. There is a reason there is no real taxi service in winter haven. Is that there's no demand, for it. Half the time I was down there. It was people going down the block who normally walked. And this will eventually happen again


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Gby said:


> You already working under minimum wages body because Ubers fare without surge are calculated to earn under minimum wages after expenses .. Eventually AB5 are the only solution to fix this problems . After millions of complain experiment have been conducted then this workers are exploring by this company without any benefit . No body wants to be employee in this industry because not worthy .. How is possible this company are misleading drivers to earn Points not money


Screw points, I want CASH! Your points and promotions are totally worthless to me. I drive a little Friday night, all day Saturday and maybe a Sunday or maybe a Monday holiday. How about something geared to that type of schedule? Only in my dreams. And then it might only be between 50 cents and a dollar. Current promotions I usually don't even qualify for.



Gby said:


> I'm engineer as profession not burger flippers .I'm naturalized citizen ..keep your flipping burgers for your family because I'm moving forward ..
> 
> 
> You are full s....t before pandemic Uber was looking out 50000 drivers day those 50 k was struggling even to pay the expenses of this business most of the time at the end of the day they made under $150 day another part Uber give them priority then the average of their earning Gros fare it was about $ 280 day who in hell teach you about such disgusting information ..Uber driver been revolted so many time because Uber explore them under minimum wages then the city supposed to interfer and established minimum wages ..


All I know is: I worked an hour or 2 after work, so say from 4-6 pm 3 or 4 nights a week and all day Saturday and a couple of hours on Sunday from a week before Memorial Day thru till the $600 extra stopped and was making $400-$500 a week without trying. I turned on the app and the pings just did not stop. It was great. In my area on Cape Cod it felt like I was the only driver out there! The only draw back was you had to drive 10-20 minutes away quite often. When the $600 a week stopped, now I am lucky to hit $200-$300 for a couple or 3 nights a week and Saturday.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...l-cities-if-voters-reject-prop-22-2020-10?amp
> If voters reject Proposition 22, which would provide a floating pool of benefits for gig-workers across multiple apps including Uber's competitors, the company would likely be forced to classify drivers as employees. That means higher costs, which would ultimately be passed on to consumers in the form of fare increases, as the company remains under pressure to turn a profit.
> 
> "The vast majority of our cost is actually driver earnings," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said at a virtual event hosted by The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday. "Prices would go up, we estimate, between 25 and over 100%, depending on what city you are."
> ...


So, he's essentially saying, the Uber business model doesn't work if they have to use real-world pricing and costs. Then let someone else come into the "market". I used quote marks because Uber and Lyft don't use an actual supply and demand free market business model. Drivers and riders should set the prices and terms. Uber should have nothing to do with those. Their role should be to provide a marketplace and take their cut...just like eBay (which btw is a company that has a higher stock valuation and actually makes money.)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

stuber said:


> So, he's essentially saying, the Uber business model doesn't work if they have to use real-world pricing and costs. Then let someone else come into the "market". I used quote marks because Uber and Lyft don't use an actual supply and demand free market business model. Drivers and riders should set the prices and terms. Uber should have nothing to do with those. Their role should be to provide a marketplace and take their cut...just like eBay (which btw is a company that has a higher stock valuation and actually makes money.)


Uber's business model would work if they raised prices and cut out wasteful spending on flying cars and SDCs. I believe they will eventually be forced to face reality. At least Dara did finally cut their bloated personnel expenses.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

Uber makes millions on their drivers. Don’t let anyone kid you that they haven’t made a profit. One must first look at how much executives are paid. Then look at how much their investors are being paid. Then look at all the stupid investments they have made in other businesses. When all is listed, Uber drivers are making Uber executives and early investors very rich!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

sasu66 said:


> Most young people are so entitled and used to having what they want when they want it, they cannot operate without phones.


Phones, pagers, then smart phones.

Guessing you are a driver.

Can you operate your business with a land line or a pager? Or is a mobile phone required?

I am between childish and senile. I use the magical device to make lots of money.

How about you? Profitable contractor or ant? Just curious.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Uber can only increase prices if the competition let them. Ordinary taxis seem to get by with Uber competing, so if Uber is the only one increasing, then they are toast. Remember the competition does not let them charge enough to cover their costs, let alone pay back their loans.



Jim1234 said:


> Uber makes millions on their drivers. Don't let anyone kid you that they haven't made a profit. One must first look at how much executives are paid. Then look at how much their investors are being paid. Then look at all the stupid investments they have made in other businesses. When all is listed, Uber drivers are making Uber executives and early investors very rich!


Uber have never made anywhere near a profit. Their founders and top executives have gouged everyone foolish enough to have any sort of business relationship with them, and have made literal fortunes doing so, but the actual company has a business model that renders profitmaking impossible. Except if they have driverless cars. And we know how that went!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And yes, i believe that they can manage drivers as employees with very little change.


explain that, please? Will it be like NY? Or will there will be schedules? Uber has already telegraphed there will be schedules in their 'slide' show. 
Certainly pay will change, but there will be very big unwanted changes as well; guaranteed. As I've said for over a year it won't be rainbows and honey if we are employees.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> explain that, please? Will it be like NY? Or will there will be schedules? Uber has already telegraphed there will be schedules in their 'slide' show.
> Certainly pay will change, but there will be very big unwanted changes as well; guaranteed. As I've said for over a year it won't be rainbows and honey if we are employees.


Why do employees have schedules?

Why _doesn't_ a company just let people show up whenever the hell they feel like it to work?

I've showed up at a job, for a world wide multi billion dollar company at opening time, a place that you folks could guess and gone on my phone and looked for open shifts for a position I was qualified for and never worked before and put on a uniform i never wore before and found myself being a min wage idiot stupervising a ride line.

They key was that they had dozens of open shifts every day, many that they could afford to not fill. I could just... show up and grab a shift because I knew there was always open shifts and I showed up at the right time and took them.

It's absolutely ridiculous that I could show up at a theme park on a day I wasn't scheduled to work and grab a shift because I was bored?

"Hey steve why don't you just schedule yourself for more shifts?"

"Because that would require actually scheduling myself for more shifts, whereas i can be scheduled for 2 days a week and show up when i feel like it and meet new people"

I mean...

WTF right?

That's what uber and lyft will be. A shortage of drivers according to their algorithm that is going to let you log on and start taking pings.

As long as they pay .575c per mile and $13 an hour as long as your logged on they can let the old system go (with 100% acceptance requirement)

If there's not enough pings coming in they can just boot you offline.

How can they do this?

"We're sorry, business is slow, here's a link to the busy times in your market"
"We're sorry, you have 20 minutes to relocate to "Seminole county" or you will not be able to receive pings"
"We're sorry, please leave the FIFO queue, you have been paid $3.45 for the time you were in the queue, don't come back"


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If there's not enough pings coming in they can just boot you offline.
> 
> How can they do this?
> 
> ...


That's not the way it works at least not in California.

Once you are clocked in the employer must pay you for at least half your scheduled shift with a two hour minimum.

If Uber is going to allow you to sign on they will keep you busy. They won't pay drivers to go home.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

observer said:


> That's not the way it works at least not in California.
> 
> Once you are clocked in the employer must pay you for at least half your scheduled shift with a two hour minimum.
> 
> If Uber is going to allow you to sign on they will keep you busy. They won't pay drivers to go home.


Once your clocked on there's a 2 hour min?

Then clearly you log on for a 2 hour garuntee earnings block...

$26 plus .575 a mile for 2 hours. (Plus tips)

That's even easier... you log in for 2 hours and they send you pings for 2 hours. As business slows down they like new folks from logging in this limiting drivers.

And you have no option to decline pings but you get a $26 in payable time plus .575 a mile for everything you drive.

40 miles?

$23 in mileage plus the $26. And another $0-10 in tips... that's $50-60 for a 2 hour block.

If you spend 2 hours chasing shorts in the hood that's $26 plus mileage.

But this a moot point unless California Supreme Court decides to throw out prop 22, which they could. Personally I think they could get bipartisan support to throw it out solely as a tax cheating scam.

Come on, if I can come up with a way to make this comply I'm sure the Uber lawyers can to.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Once your clocked on there's a 2 hour min?
> 
> Then clearly you log on for a 2 hour garuntee earnings block...
> 
> ...


It's half your scheduled shift but no less than two hours.

If you're regularly scheduled to work 8 hours, you must get paid at least four even if you are sent home ten minutes after you clock in.

If you are scheduled for four hours, you must be paid two at least two hours after clocking in.

If you are scheduled for two hours and you are sent home after ten minutes, you get paid for two.

The only exceptions are acts of God, a threat of violence toward the company or a health hazard. I think there were four reasons but I don't remember ATM the other reason.

Once you were logged on Uber wouldn't send you home and pay you. They would keep you busy.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

observer said:


> It's half your scheduled shift but no less than two hours.
> 
> If you're regularly scheduled to work 8 hours, you must get paid at least four even if you are sent home ten minutes after you clock in.
> 
> ...


well if it's half your shift and a minimum of 2 hours?

They can just set it for _2 hour shifts_ and keep you logged in for a _2 hour minimum_. And if there's not enough pings they stop letting folks start _new shifts_ until it picks back up.

IE i log on at 12:30 PM. It will keep sending me pings until 2:30 PM, but if it slows down between now and then my buddy Joe won't be able to log in. But if it's still busy at 2:30 PM uber can give me an option to "continue" or "go offline". and if it's slow i'll get "sorry there's not enough business so you can't continue, try back later.

If they let you start your 2 hours at any moment (something that i don't see why it you couldn't)...

Even if it was dirt slow the moment you logged in there would be a constant out trickle of drivers logging out because their shifts ended and no one logging on, thus putting you to an equilibrium.

That's the way my system would work, a constantly shifting number of drivers on the road, an absolute imperative to making my system work would be allowing drivers to start at literally any time, because that would allow the smoothest reduction and increase of drivers on the system.

Let's throw this out there, with my 2 hour block idea...

If i started my block at 12:30 AM and by 2:30 am business was REALLY slowing down the system will boot me at 2:30 am. But if my buddy Joe logged in at 1:00 AM his block wouldn't end until 3:00 am. He would get booted out to, because again business is slowing to a complete stop at those hours.

And between 3:00 am and 5:00 AM there's next to no log ins allowed. But come 4:45 the system ramps up and starts letting people come online again to meet the morning demand.

But come 8:00 AM they stop letting folks come online and give only the top rated drivers the option to continue at around 10:00 am the number of drivers allowed to log in is back to a low.

And if there's a "go offline" button that's equivalent to asking your employer to go home early, there's no reason uber won't allow that because they can cut off your "shift" and it will reduce the amount they have to pay.

I mean come on,

I'm not that smart am I?

Surely someone at scruber and gryft have thought of this?


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> well if it's half your shift and a minimum of 2 hours?
> 
> They can just set it for _2 hour shifts_ and keep you logged in for a _2 hour minimum_. And if there's not enough pings they stop letting folks start _new shifts_ until it picks back up.


More drivers on the system, more rides per hour is just another scam and it needs to end.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

sasu66 said:


> More drivers on the system, more rides per hour is just another scam and it needs to end.


Of course it is scam they did that in NYC they fill up all street with drivers to have cars at every corner because New Yorkers are not waiting longer for car then the results was drastically terrible no drivers made money even for the expenses then the city setup minimum payment and capped the license plate for not coming new drivers .. I think this industry should be regulated by Federal labor law because the States are to corrupted to stand up against them .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

observer said:


> This is from last year.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/story/uber-lyft-ride-hail-stats-pew-research/amp
> Regular riders make up 2% of Uber* riders.* That means 98% of riders only use Uber weekly, monthly or even less frequently.
> ...


This is a really good point.

For anyone that doubts this is true: add up all of your standard annual car running costs (paying for the car, insurance, gas, regular maintenance, repairs) and excess costs (the additional insurance, gas, maintenance, repairs from driving commercially) and then add your labor costs, and then add Uber's cut. Minus any discounting or promotions for riders, _that _is what riders are paying for. When you think of Uber's cut of the fare as an additional transportation cost for riders rather than as a decrease in pay for drivers, you can see how expensive rideshare is. The only thing that can make it cheaper is paying drivers less (easy) or paying Uber less (something they are loath to do).

Taking an Uber regularly instead of maintaining a car is _really _expensive if you need a car for daily transportation. The only people who truly benefit from the convenience of Uber are occasional passengers or people who can't drive. Everyone else is overpaying.

Personally, I haven't taken Uber or Lyft as a passenger in a whole year, and before that I did it quite rarely.

The more I've looked at the economics of the gig economy, the more I can't make sense of the fundamentals. The middleman costs are too great and the pay for workers is too minimal. Something has to change.

Referring to the original threat from Uber: that is mob boss shit. No wonder their referendum won.


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Gby said:


> I think this industry should be regulated by Federal labor law because the States are to corrupted to stand up against them .


The only sane and effective solution is federal regulation.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> well if it's half your shift and a minimum of 2 hours?
> 
> They can just set it for _2 hour shifts_ and keep you logged in for a _2 hour minimum_. And if there's not enough pings they stop letting folks start _new shifts_ until it picks back up.
> 
> ...


Doesn't Amazon schedule 2 hour blocks?

Uber is a technology company. They know exactly how many drivers they need at any given time within a few minutes.

They know that they need X amount of drivers between the hours of 8-10 pm 10-12pm 4-6 am etc. They will accept X amount of drivers to cover that fixed demand.

If there is a surge in demand, they will allow Y amount of drivers and add a surge surcharge. Higher demand still? Add Z amount of drivers and raise surge higher still.

Uber can figure out all this now. But since it doesn't pay drivers for wait time, why should it?



waldowainthrop said:


> This is a really good point.
> 
> For anyone that doubts this is true: add up all of your standard annual car running costs (paying for the car, insurance, gas, regular maintenance, repairs) and excess costs (the additional insurance, gas, maintenance, repairs from driving commercially) and then add your labor costs, and then add Uber's cut. Minus any discounting or promotions for riders, _that _is what riders are paying for. When you think of Uber's cut of the fare as an additional transportation cost for riders rather than as a decrease in pay for drivers, you can see how expensive rideshare is. The only thing that can make it cheaper is paying drivers less (easy) or paying Uber less (something they are loath to do).
> 
> ...


It just doesn't make sense.

Hauling around the bar crowd two nights a week is not a multi billion dollar business.


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

observer said:


> Uber is a technology company. They know exactly how many drivers they need at any given time within a few minutes.
> 
> They know that they need X amount of drivers between the hours of 8-10 pm 10-12pm 4-6 am etc. They will accept X amount of drivers to cover that fixed demand.


Plus they have scheduled rides in the system.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Hauling around the bar crowd two nights a week is not a multi billion dollar business.


True. It's a multi-billion dollar transitory speculative cash cow for the few, though. &#128184; &#128200;


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

All the other taxi companies are implementing this new law, if they haven't already been doing it for years, without whinging and moaning, so why the hell can't Uber? Oh wait, their business model won't let them compete on a level playing field.



sasu66 said:


> Plus they have scheduled rides in the system.


What utter bullsshit. Uber are a taxi company that thinks it doesn't have to obey the same laws as all the other taxi companies. This actually a reply to the contributor pretending that Uber is a "technology" company. Unfortunately just tricking dumb people into calling you a "technology" company does not mean you are allowed to use a business model which makes you profitless for year after year after year.


----------

